# 1966 GTO Grill Molding Restoration



## tigergoldpost (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello All,

Can someone tell me what the 1966 Grill moldings are made of? (aluminum, Stainless, Potmetal). And is there a recomended restoration service for these pieces? I was told by AMES that these moldings are not reproduced, so they would be one of the harder parts for me to find on my GTO. Here is a picture of the set i picked up.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

As I recall, they are aluminum....Easy to polish YET VERY soft so they break easily Be careful. E


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can find restored/reconditioned trim at The Parts Place, part number XP4327G for the grill trim. They do a nice job and are great to work with,


----------

